

Zero Todo ~ Todo workflow for inbox zeroists. - asbjornenge
http://www.asbjornenge.com/wwc/zero_todo.html

======
alexpopescu
Email can be a good todo... inbox. But a todo inbox is completely different to
a todo list (which has deadlines, priorities, dependencies, etc.)

~~~
asbjornenge
Yeah, a todo inbox seems like a good description. I use it for stacking ideas,
links and other things quickly. And then of-course I have to work through my
inbox and perform action. That action might be adding the item to a task
manager which will have more functionality.

